# Beewang captures E60 M5 pics!!



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

*Close encouter of the M5 kind...*

well.... I've finally saw it and touched it in person. This morning, stopped by Portos in Glendale w/ my wife for breakfast. As we exited the car, my wife laughed and said:"... That's funny!! there are a bunch of BMW's here.." and I looked up and saw this










And I knew I was gonna have a good day  And told my wife "... Holy Crap!! That's an E60 M5!!"

She replied:"... really??!! well... here is another one.." and I turned my head and saw this:










Upon close examination of the M5s, it is appearent that the Brakes are outrageously HUGE!! The rear rotors have a larger diameter than my stock M5 fronts. Also, the side gills do not exist.










I pull my car up next to one of the E60 M5... and I am sorry to say... anyone who thinks the E39 M5 looks better better than the E60 M5 is just plain STUPID!! 



















I'd sell my "POS" for the REAL deal any day (actually... not really :eeps: I need to wait for the M5 to arrive  ).

E60 is here to stay... Long live the KING!! :thumbup:

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

Holy Crap! What are the chances that Beewang would be the first to take spy pics of an E60 M5 in the US? 

Bee, do you feel like you just won the lottery?

Unbelievable :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Nice!

Too bad the E39M5 is still better-looking.

So Bee, how much are you gonna charge for these photos? :bigpimp:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

*How does it feel??!!*



shabbaman said:


> Bee, do you feel like you just won the lottery?
> 
> Unbelievable :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Does this tell ya how does it feel!!?? 

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

beewang said:


> I pull my car up next to one of the E60 M5... and I am sorry to say... anyone who thinks the E39 M5 looks better better than the E60 M5 is just plain STUPID!!


Call me stupid. :dunno:

Oh, and since you feel like you just won the lottery, can I have your E39? :angel:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

The next thing you know, my old pal beewang is going to be cooking up a
scheme to get one Euro Deliv for a nickel over...

:jack:


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

rumratt said:


> I don't get it... There were TWO of them? :yikes:
> 
> And I am not a Bangle basher, but I thinkt he E60 is the ugliest BMW on the road today. I don't mind the Z4 and I actually like the 7 series. But I really think the E60 looks like crap.
> 
> It looks like the E39 took a deep breath, plugged it's nose, and exhaled to puff it's sheet metal cheeks. :thumbdwn:


 :thumbup:

Stupid is kind of harsh Bee. Perhaps tasteful would have been more appropriate :rofl:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

bee; Are you sure they were factory M5s and not an aftermaket tuners prototypes of 540 conversions? Have the other sightings at shows etc had drilled rotors? Any special cues in the interior? Either way:thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Clarke said:


> bee; Are you sure they were factory M5s and not an aftermaket tuners prototypes of 540 conversions? Have the other sightings at shows etc had drilled rotors? Any special cues in the interior? Either way:thumbup:


Definitely legitimate 'distributor' plates on the car.

Believe it or not, I think that I saw a pair of them in S.B. yesterday.

Back in 2000 I saw E46 M3's on several occasions long before the launch.

BMWs Engineering and Testing Facility is in Oxnard.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Awesome job Beewang. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2004)

Two things:

- In your second pic, and unscrupulous mag could crop out the car in the background and avoid your copyright overlay.

- Call me STUPID, but the E39 is infinitely more attractive as I'm in the group that considers the E60 the least attractive BMW to date. Comparing the E39 to the E60 (on looks alone) is just no contest. E39 hands down.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

So did you stick around to see/talk to whoever was driving them? I love hearing these spy car stories. I may be in the minority but I think the new M5 looks great, very slick in a futuro sort of way. Out of my league pricewise but would love to get a chance to drive one someday. And ugly being in the eye of the beholder, I expect them to sell like hotcakes when they come out.


----------



## krispykreme (Mar 11, 2003)

e60 does look awful in light color. i wonder how sterling grey or titanium grey would look on the E60. 

Dark color is much better suited for the E60.


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

FenPhen said:


> Call me stupid. :dunno:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> what he said. The kidneys and the front lights gotta go. I like the lights on the new 6 much better.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

I was looking at the first couple of pics, trying to convince myself that the E60 M5 looks good. I had almost succeeded when I saw the pic of beewang's E39 sitting next to it, and it became glaringly obvious where the BMW design department (won't name any names here :dunno: ) messed up. 

The E39 was svelte and lean looking, despite being a somewhat larger car. I love that about it. The E60 looks almost bulbous in many ways. They tried to make the E60 look sleek and modern, but they broke up the flowing lines in all the wrong places.

If I had a choice between someone giving me an E39 M5 and an E60 M5, I'd take the E60, sell it, buy a low-mileage E39 M5, and invest the rest for when BMW gets back on track.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Nice job beewang! :thumbup: 

I really, really want to like the E60 M5; it is the future. But I'd still rather have the E39 - I think the whole design hangs together better. Maybe when I see a production one at the dealer I will warm up to it.


----------



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

Very nice! The mirrors seem to be regular rectangular ones, instead of the rounded sport versions.

--Andre


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

The only thing I like about the looks of the e60 M5 is that BMW appears to have restrained themselves from adding gills to the front fenders. IMO, these looked very tacky on the M5 concept car.

Have to agree w/ the others-- your e39 M5 is definitely the better looking car here. Call me nuts or stupid, but I really think the e60 is the worst looking BMW ever made.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Good stuff Bee...

Those brakes! :wow:

I still abhor the front end of the E60... all rounded and swept back... looks like a Pontiac. If they put a more blunt nose treatment like the E39 on it, I think it would be a lot better.

That said, I like the E39 better.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2004)

robg said:


> The only thing I like about the looks of the e60 M5 is that BMW appears to have restrained themselves from adding gills to the front fenders. IMO, these looked very tacky on the M5 concept car.
> 
> Have to agree w/ the others-- your e39 M5 is definitely the better looking car here. Call me nuts or stupid, but I really think the e60 is the worst looking BMW ever made.


 Look carefully at the third picture. There appears to be some sort of cut-out that is not punched out right where those gills would go.

I don't think it's safe to assume no gills.


----------

